# Puck - ? - 30JUN2008



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Puck, honey, I'll miss you so much. You were my lovey, kissy boy. You were the one who played 'spider rat' in the bathroom and gave your mommy a heart attack. You're the one who would lay on your back for tummy kisses and lick and groom my nails. When I cut myself you'd take it upon yourself to be my little rattie-doctor. I know you were content in my lap at the end, but I know I failed you anyway. You'll get your yogie with you when I lay you out back with your brother Perry. Groom him well, you know he's horrible at it and you were always my boy with the pristine tail. As much as I miss you, though, Jack will miss you more. He's never been apart from you, you were his "twin".


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Aw Forensic I'm sorry 

Don't think you failed him. He knew you loved him to bits and pieces and he loved you right back, that should never be a reason for failure. That's all that matters

Give Jack a skritch from me

*Hug*


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks Ration. 

I really hope Jack will take solace in the others... I'd hate to see him suffer. *skritches lonely boy*


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I just went to the other thread to see if there was any update & found it locked.. then saw why

I am so sorry for your loss. 

June was a busy month at the bridge this year. I lost 4 girls. I guess Puck heard about all the lovely ladies & figured he better head over now while the getting was good!

I hope the living adjust well to his absence.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Heh! I suppose he would have done just that!

What?! There's LADIES over there? Why didn't anyone say so!?


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww, I am sorry. His last moments where spent in the very best way!
*scritches for Jack*


----------



## Gobo (Mar 6, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss! I hope Jack is doing as well as can be


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

aww, he was so cute! i'm so sorry for you loss!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i'm so sorry. those words jsut don't seem like enough but its all i can do. you are in our thoughts. heal well :hugs:


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Aww don't think you failed him, he <3 you  and had a happy life. Hope you're ok


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Farewell to Puck!


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

I really should stop reading these...they make me well up every time, he was beautiful  
Sounds like such a sweetie and I'm sure Perry will be very happy to see him. I dont think you failed him, and i'm darn sure he didnt see it that way.
Hope you're ok.


----------

